# CPU WaKü auf GPU



## skyhigh5 (9. Februar 2014)

*CPU WaKü auf GPU*

Ist das möglich? Und muss der Rest der Platine nicht gekühlt werden?Sprich vram usw?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü auf GPU*

Ja, es ist mit etwas kreativem Aufwand möglich - wenn du die Suchfunktion nutzt wirst dua uch Threads dazu finden.
Beispiel: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...n/315406-gpu-mit-kompacktwassserkuehlung.html

Und ja, man muss die restlichen heißen Komponenten ebenfalls kühlen - den RAM nicht zwingend (auch wenns besser ist), die Spannungswandler aber in jedem Fall.


----------



## jamie (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü auf GPU*

Der Thread geht ja, wenn ich das richtig sehe um Kompakt-WaKüs.
Meintest du die, skyhigh5, oder meintest du eine "richtige" Wakü?


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. Februar 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Der Thread geht ja, wenn ich das richtig sehe um Kompakt-WaKüs.
> Meintest du die, skyhigh5, oder meintest du eine richtige Wakü?



Ne meine wenn dus genau wissen willst eine thermaltake water 3.0 extreme Kompaktwakü
Wie soll ich den Rest kühlen. Ein 120 mm Fan aus 30 cm Entfernung wird da wohl nicht genügen wa?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü auf GPU*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich den Rest kühlen. Ein 120 mm Fan aus 30 cm Entfernung wird da wohl nicht genügen wa?


 
Mit Kühlkörperchen die du auf die RAMs und auf die Spannungswandler aufklebst oder noch besser letztere per passender Plate kühlst und dieses Konstrukt dann bestenfalls in einem Luftzug werkeln lässt... sieht man ja im verlinkten Thread auch wie sowas aussehen kann.


----------



## skyhigh5 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü auf GPU*

Sehe da die Kühlkörper gar nicht... hat der ne Backplate? Welche Temps kann ich mir erwarten?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü auf GPU*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Sehe da die Kühlkörper gar nicht... hat der ne Backplate? Welche Temps kann ich mir erwarten?



Dieser Thread sollte dir weiterhelfen (Videos, alternative Kühlmöglichkeiten für RAM und VRMs, etc.). Mit deiner Thermaltake Water 3.0 Extreme wird die GPU Temperatur wahrscheinlich noch niedriger ausfallen.


----------



## Cheri2 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü auf GPU*

Diese Dinger gibt es seid kurzem bei Caseking.
Hab die durch zufall letzte Woche gefunden, kann aber nichts dazu sagen ob die gut sind etc.

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » King Kit NZXT KRAKEN X60 + G10 GPU Adapter - schwarz


----------



## Chrissbg (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü auf GPU*

Die original Idee stammt von den Kollegen bei Overclock.net. Die nannten das schlicht und ergreifend "The Mod" und das sah in etwa so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist meine GTX 580 mit dem nackten Mod ohne die custom brakets die später kamen, die hat ein Mitglied der Community selbst gemacht und über eine website vertrieben. Damit war eine Kühlung der Spawas mit einem Lüfter möglich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das Teil dann aus. Hat 8 Dollar gekostet inklusive Versand.
Leider hab ich den Mod aus Platzgründen nicht mehr verbaut, deswegen kann ich dir leider keine aktuellen Bilder anhängen. Aber hier mal ein Bild noch "nackt"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temps waren auf meiner GTX 580 bei 45°C unter Vollast mit einer Corsair H60.

Cheers Chris


----------



## skyhigh5 (11. Februar 2014)

Krass. Danke für die Bilder
Bei 45 Grad dürfte doch noch ein gutes Stück mehr oc als normal drin gewesen sein.


----------



## Chrissbg (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: CPU WaKü auf GPU*

Gern geschehen  
Ich mochte den Mod sehr, aber hab halt nicht viel zeit damit verbracht die Graka zu übertakten, da ich den Platz im Gehäuse nicht mehr hatte. 
Potential war aber auf jeden Fall da. 

Ich hab das Setup sogar noch rumliegen falls wer interesse hätte. (Halt dann über Bucht oder wwi weil noch nicht Reif für den Marktplatz hier  )

Cheers


----------

